# Looking for a LIGHT helmet



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

whatever fits you head best is the way to go, but i've been wearing quiksilver helmets for a few years now and the reason i went for it is at the time it was one of the lightest you could buy and it was really comfortable.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah I know fit is the most important part. I think I'll bring a scale with me to the stores.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah mines only 350g i think


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Anon Helo and Rodan


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

K2 claim their Route helmet is the lightest on the market (320 grams), but it looks godawful, and doesn't look like it keeps the snow out very well.

Other light helmets of varying quality/technology that I've found: K2 Rival/Rival Pro (394 g), Smith Maze (350 g) Smith Camber (400 g).


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I bought the Smith Camber this season and love it. It is very light.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

theprocess said:


> Anon Helo and Rodan


Do you have the rodan? thats what im lookin at, just curious as to how the fit is, dont want anything thats clunky looking


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought the Smith Maze was the lightest on the market...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

booron said:


> Thought the Smith Maze was the lightest on the market...


Not any more, apparently. 

Anyway I ordered a K2 Rival online. Turned out it was sold out, but the store contacted me and asked if I would consider settling with a Rival Pro for the same cost. w00t! w00t! \o/

(Tried it on at a store and it was comfy as fuck, but they only had it in blue and I wanted a black one.)


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Let us know how you like it. Ill also be replacing my holt for next season I think.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright, a very late follow up on this for those who would be interested. Got the K2 Rival Pro L/XL and used it for two days. Fit is quite similar to the Smith Holt, and more adaptable if your head is, say, size 59-60 thanks to the "360 K2dialed fit". Comfy.










The weight is 402 grams, compared to my Holt's 568 grams. I'm telling myself I can feel the difference wearing them but I might as well be imagining things. In any case it's going to be 166 grams less on my neck the next time I wipe out.










The size is listed as 59-62. My head is size 60 and there's not much room left. I think 62 might work if you remove the liner, otherwise it's probably going to be too small.










Integrated headphones: Nothing to write home about. If you're ok with just having some lo-fi background music, use it. If you want that big bad bass pounding, look elsewhere...

One thing I'm not very convinced by is the goggle clamp thingy on the back. Made of plastic and looks like it could break easily. Time will tell...










Insert Scott goggles + Swedish idiot.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I have this helmet. The first one I received the audio didn't work. The second one I got the chord stopped working the second time using it. 

I had to replace the existing aux chord with a 'beats by dre' cord, and it has worked ever since. ALSO the audio sounds better with the 'beats by dre' audio cord.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Never mess with an original.


----------

